# Social media: Removed from decision structures - within two months



## notimp (Sep 26, 2020)

Here is the supposed 'corporate social responsibility puppet' facebook hired at a certain point, then immediately sidelined, and blocked from attending meetings, in her own words:


You dont have to like her demeanor, but her story is important.


----------



## notimp (Sep 26, 2020)

Netflix Documentary is online:


So is the actual speech of the former Google design ethicist.:


----------



## notimp (Sep 27, 2020)

notimp said:


> So is the actual speech of the former Google design ethicist.:



This distinctly feels like a self help group, with the structural aim to found competing products using the VC (venture capital) infrastructure.

Which is bad (imho). Because those compartments of society already exist (social entrepreneurship) especially as pools for the people having fallen out of the system (which I dont have a problem with), but also as a 'responsibility proxy' for an unleashed market economy that people can point at that and say 'hey, we are doing something'.

So if this is handled at the process stage, where people feel the need to hug each other on stage, and create apps that tell people, how to find other people that want to tell them, that they love each other... This doesnt strike me as the solution...

But then, I'm a cynic.


----------



## notimp (Sep 27, 2020)

Conversation on the youtube algo, and how management reacted to attempts to optimize differently:
https://www.humanetech.com/podcast/4-down-the-rabbit-hole-by-design

Direct link:
https://cdn.simplecast.com/audio/1b...-bf92-43d87b886470/guillaume_ep4_final_tc.mp3


----------



## notimp (Sep 27, 2020)

Philippines: "A hand few of accounts seeding astroturfed material had the ability to influence millions. I showed them this, facebook was horrified, then nothing happened. Today two of the three people I talked to, those positions dont even exist at facebook Philippines anymore"

https://www.humanetech.com/podcast/9-the-dictators-playbook

https://cdn.simplecast.com/audio/1b...e6-990a-538d4104527c/ep9-mariaressa-v4_tc.mp3


----------



## notimp (Sep 28, 2020)

(click on vimeo to get an option to fullscreen the video)



> A new film reveals how Cambridge Analytica, collaborating with a software company, has created a platform for US churches that targets the poor, the addicted and the disabled — to radicalize them for far-right politics.


More background and src: https://www.dw.com/en/us-religious-data-platform-targets-mentally-ill-vulnerable-people/a-55062013

Publisher page:
https://metrotonemedia.com/2020/06/05/people-you-may-know-2/


----------



## notimp (Oct 31, 2020)

Social Dilemma - deep dive:


----------

